# Rocket EPICA UK



## RocketTim (Jun 27, 2021)

Look what's arrived in the ** ***** showroom. The new Rocket EPICA.

They are too precious to ship by courier ! - so we decided early on to hand deliver and setup every Rocket machine we sell for free in the UK.

You can see why when you look at this photo of the EPICA. Way too good to risk damaging in transit.

Anyone want to come and have a demo let me know.

Tim

** ***** - Official UK authorised Rocket Espresso dealer.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@RocketTim - Is the functionality essentially identical to the "R Nine One" just that the input is controlled by a lever rather than a knob?


----------



## RocketTim (Jun 27, 2021)

Yes that's it from a functional perspective. Rocket have designed it to have complete 'manual control of pressure through the lever for pre and post ramping of pump pressure'. The design though is just striking. Very different in the flesh to the R Nine One but same footprint and obviously based on it.


----------

